# Will this work ?



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys im curious to see if anyone can help me see if this hose will work 

http://www.petmountain.com/product/pond-plumbing-parts/518039/1.5-inch-x-20-feet.html

I am also going to wrap it in heat shield . Can someone help me please . :thinking:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I think u would b better off just using hard pvc . by the time u get that stuff and then buy the heat shield and wrap around it right u would have so much money gone to waste. and what if it doesnt work ,u might swamp it


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

only one way to find out if it works... if your bike is anything like my Kodiak, you HAVE to use flex hose on some of it... 

From my experience with the kodiak... I still haven't found a way to keep the exhaust from melting the cvt intake snork.. it comes really close to the exhaust pipe, and there's really no way around it.. My next step is to try to install a METAL pipe in the section that is near the exhaust...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok . You can not HARD pipe a polaris . Its impossible to do . Thats why i am asking if this would work i was going to buy the 25 foot for 30 bucks on there . header wrap and be done with it . I wanted to run flex PVC but with as many hard turns as it has to take its almost impossible with that too


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't seen that exact tubing used, but I have seen lots of people use that blue flex hose that you can buy at lowes/home depot...


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry if i seem hostile . But ive used that im trying to get away from that . It works but not a long period of time . I think im going to buy this Black hose from Petmountain and use header wrap on it were the exhuast is . I would love to hard pipe this bike but i tried before i used the Blue pool hose and i know that has no heat index really most hoses do . as long as it is 150F I will be ok with the wrap . Whatcha think


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would think that stuff is probably about the same heat tolerance as the blue stuff... since it's made for running cold water through it.. And the area next to the exhaust is gonna be way hotter than 150 degrees.. it melted through my pvc snorkel on the kodiak with heat tape wrapped around it in multiple layers... I haven't tried using the header wrap yet, but will be my next try before finding a metal snorkel tube... LOL..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

oh and I understand the frustration when you are trying to figure out if something will work or not... that Kodiak snorkel has put me back about $200 in supplies so far, and I though I had it good, but it melted a couple hours into the ride when I tried to test it out... my wife can't ride right now cuz she's pregnant, so that's why I haven't fixed it yet... let me know if that stuff works out for ya, maybe I'll try it out


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ill let ya know Gpin . I should know in a few weeks or a month depends on when im getting my new starter to turn my bike over and fire her up


----------

